# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مجلس الأمة يرفع الرد على خطاب العرش .. اليوم

## معاذ ملحم

*مجلس الأمة يرفع الرد على خطاب العرش .. اليوم



*عمان -  الرأي - يتشرف اعضاء مجلس الامة ( الاعيان والنواب) برفع الرد على خطاب العرش السامي الى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني اليوم الاربعاء .
وكان مجلسا الاعيان والنواب اقرا صيغة الرد في جلستين منفصلتين عقدتا مؤخرا.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور  :Eh S(9):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب ,, وشكرا على المتابعة  :SnipeR (5):  :Arjel:  :Icon27:

----------

